# WWII or cold war company level defensive doctrine?



## rz350 (23 Jan 2008)

Does anyone have links to to a site with wwII or cold war company level defensive field manual. Western or Eastern bloc, doesn't matter. Just needs to be in English. Also, Battalion and Brigade level as well, if its around.

reason? Its silly, but I play some games and game mods that focus on realism and that era, and wouldn't mind learning the real life theory behind that stuff.

So if anyone has it, much appreciation.


----------



## vonGarvin (24 Jan 2008)

I have some open source stuff, but I'm not sure if it's available on the net.  If you play the Assault series by GDW, it has an excellent synopsis of Warsaw Pact doctrine (mostly offensive) from circa 1985.

I'll have a look.


----------



## rz350 (24 Jan 2008)

I'm using it for mods of popular computer games. (Basic arcady RTS's like CnC series, Company of Hero's and even starcraft ...starcraft for E.g. Just change the unit stats and ignore the sci-fi graphics) I'll check someof the tabletop stuff too. I already ended up learning basic WWII squad and platoon level to help my self out with Red Orchestra (its an FPS based on realism for eastern front WWII)

But much thanks for having a look for me.


----------



## vonGarvin (24 Jan 2008)

From my experience with FPS games, "cold war" tactics won't help much if you get into the indepth planning and stuff.  For example, in "Red Army" defensives, the front for a battalion is 3 to 5 km wide and some 2 to 4 km deep.  But battalions never go defensive by themselves.  There is a lot to it, but it is very interesting stuff, and as I said, if I find stuff, I'll fire it this way (or point you to it)


----------



## rz350 (24 Jan 2008)

Well for FPS. Its more the reactionary squad/section defensive. Just for example holding onto a house against another section sized unit. Where to put my two Degtyaryov 28 MGs? (or my one MG42) Where to put riflemen? Where to put the storm troopers/assault troops with the MP-40 or PPSH? that small unit/Infantry Minor Tactics stuff.

For RTS, its pretty much company sized and not bigger. 200 or so units is pretty much the limit in an RTS.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (24 Jan 2008)

Have a look at this site.  http://www.lonesentry.com/index.html  It may not have have a link to a manual for "company in the defense" but some of the WWII era int/info products they reproduce may be of interest or assistance.


----------



## rz350 (24 Jan 2008)

BA, thanks for the link. It has some good info.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (24 Jan 2008)

Along the same line, here's a couple of links to PDF copies of some WWII US Army int pubs.

Special Series No. 9, The German Squad in Combat:  pdf 1.67MB

Special Series No. 22, Company Officer's Handbook of the German Army:  pdf 3.44MB


----------



## vonGarvin (24 Jan 2008)

Blackadder.
Wow. What an excellent find.  Thank you!


----------



## Blackadder1916 (24 Jan 2008)

Thanks! Here's a few more.

 Special Series No. 2, The German Armored Army  pdf 1.74MB

Special Series No. 3, German Military Training:  pdf 4.53MB

Special Series No. 4, The German Motorized Infantry Regiment:  pdf 2.29MB

Special Series No. 8, German Tactical Doctrine:  pdf 1.22MB


----------



## rz350 (24 Jan 2008)

awesome stuff! I'm learning a tonne here


----------



## Blackadder1916 (25 Jan 2008)

And a final batch!

Military Intelligence Service Information Bulletin No. 15, The German Rifle Company:  pdf 19.0MB  US Army reprint of “Die Schutzenkompanie” (in German)


> SPECIAL NOTICE
> 1. The purpose of this bulletin is to facilitate and encourage the study of military German. To accomplish this end, instructions given German infantry companies, and typical German combat orders, are presented together with notes on the German language.



Military Intelligence Service Information Bulletin No. 18, The German Armored Division:  pdf 2.10MB


> Foreword
> This bulletin is a translation of a captured German training manual on The German Armored Division, which was published in December 1940. At that time the number of German armored divisions was being increased and their organization changed. Comments by German commanders in Libya as late as October 1941 indicate, however, that the principles expressed in this manual have proved satisfactory with little or no modification. The charts that follow have been added to the original German manuscript. They have been compiled from G-2 sources.



FM-E 101-10 Staff Officers Field Manual, Enemy Forces Organization, Technical and Logistical Data:   pdf 4.65MB

TM-E 30-451 Handbook on German Military Forces:  pdf 20.7MB


----------



## Blackadder1916 (3 Feb 2008)

This site may also be of interest http://www.bayonetstrength.150m.com/General/site_map.htm

from the Introduction


> So what is this site about?  I thought it best to start with what I know, and perhaps more importantly what interests me.  I’m not overly fascinated with Generalship.  There have been umpteen tomes written about Patton, Montgomery, Rommel and Eisenhower.  Your local bookstore and library can probably furnish you with a volume which describes in detail what breakfast Eisenhower enjoyed on D-Day, or what cigarettes Rommel preferred to smoke.  My interest lies in the men who served under such leaders.  Way under.  Right at the front actually: The Infantryman.



It has an extensive amount of info about the organization, equipment and (some) tactics of some of the nationalities that participated in WW2.


----------



## rz350 (3 Feb 2008)

Hmm, good link.  ty


----------



## tomahawk6 (3 Feb 2008)

Use the search function at the link below for more articles.

Infantry in Battle circa 1939.
http://cgsc.leavenworth.army.mil/carl/resources/csi/iib_iji/iib_iji.asp

Also:
https://www.infantry.army.mil/monographs/content/wwii/STUP2/AdamsJonathan%20E.%20MAJ.pdf


----------



## rz350 (3 Feb 2008)

re: the bayonet strenght link. I do disagree with him on one thing.

I think anti tank guns, mortars and machinegunners are as much part of the infantry as are riflemen. (I mean here in Canada, they are all the same MOSID!) They fought, killed and died at the front, regardless of having Mosin or a DP-28, or a Garand or 60mm. Machine guners where indeed attached at the squad/section level, meaning they are right up there with the rifle sect. So I think that article should recount them as being "bayonet strenght"

Also, ty for link t6


----------



## Blackadder1916 (28 Feb 2008)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> And a final batch!



I guess that wasn't the final batch.

Special Series No. 7 - Enemy Air-Borne Forces (2 December 1942)  pdf 1.79MB

Special Series No. 18 - German Winter Warfare (15 December 1943)   pdf 3.64MB

Special Series No. 20 - German Ski Training and Tactics (31 January 1944)  pdf 1.63MB

Special Series No. 21 - German Mountain Warfare (29 February 1944)   pdf 2.3MB


----------



## Blackadder1916 (13 Mar 2008)

These may be of interest to those who may want some info on US Army WW2 doctrine.

FM 17-10 Armored Force Field Manual: Tactics and Technique (7 March 1942)   pdf  5.67MB

FM 17-32 Armored Force Field Manual: The Tank Company, Light and Medium (2 August 1942)   pdf 9.11MB

FM 7-5  Infantry Field Manual, Organization and Tactics of Infantry - The Rifle Battalion (1 October 1940)    pdf  4.54MB

FM 7-10 Infantry Rifle Company, Infantry Regiment (18 March 1944)   pdf  3.55MB


----------

